#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Ask Me Anything (AMA) >  >  What are the tools to handle user support in a new startup?

## Bhavya

Getting users for a new startup is a tough task.Streamline the on-boarding and educating the new users about your company product is a difficult job. Is there is any tools to guide or give support to users? Guys If you knew about any tools please let me know in the comments.

----------


## oncreditlk

There are many different tools in the market, however in order for start-up to function there needs to be working capital. You can always look into OnCredit.lk for finances or working capital.

----------

